# SunSun vs. EHEIM



## UnicornStampedes (Jul 7, 2015)

Hello,

I am looking to buy my first canister filter.

I have done a little bit of research and from what I gathered, EHEIM Classic seems to be highly reliable ("I've died and been resurrected and my EHEIM is still going, no prob" etc.) and SunSun has great value but I am not sure if the positive reviews I've read about it do compare to EHEIM Classic's reputation and performance. Also if it's sold elsewhere other than amazon/ebay? 

I was wondering if someone knows about the difference between the SunSun models (is it really just whether it has UV or not and increased canister size? or are there more features/differences?)


----------



## A/A Fuel GTX (Jun 10, 2014)

I have an Eheim 2078e and just love it. Quality product.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

There are huge differences. Eheims are built with a thicker pvc, whereas sunsun has very flimsy plastic piping, media trays and overall construction. The uv is really useless considering the high flow of the filters. They're also not sold here in Canada, but you will find aquatop filters that are pretty close, if not, they appear to be the same thing rebranded. One plus is they have higher flow rates than eheim.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

I have both EHEIM 2217s and a SunSun on my tanks. The EHEIMS are definitely better but the SunSun has ran quietly and without fail for over a year now.

Definitely cheaper parts on the SunSun but if you are looking for a budget canister then they are the way to go.

EHEIM classic is my favorite canister though so personally I recommend you just get an EHEIM


----------



## Dead2fall (Jun 4, 2014)

I use both the 2217 and an eheim as well. They both do a pretty good job.


----------



## Pockets (Jun 18, 2015)

I've got two SunSun's they are awesome and pump water through media, isn't that what they are supposed to do anyway? 

It comes to your brand preference. I watched tons of videos and read so many reviews and for the price of the SunSun's I don't think they can be beat! 

I felt that it was a very high quality filter with good enough materials for me, didn't break anything or even felt close to breaking something. 

The skimmer on the 304b is freaking awesome it keeps the film off the top of the water beautifully and allows the light to fully penetrate the surface. On my smaller SunSun the diameter of the main intake needs to be reduced in order to get a venturie (sp?) effect happening for the skimmer to actually work.


----------



## Vancat2 (Jun 23, 2010)

Eheim all the way. Ken's Fish has them, as well as Big Al's Online.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Vancat2 said:


> Eheim all the way. Ken's Fish has them, as well as Big Al's Online.


And they are Prime eligible on Amazon if you're into that sort of thing


----------



## DanPlanted (Jun 15, 2015)

Just to let you know the National Geographic CF series canister filter from petsmart is the exact same thing as the eheim ecco. Most of the national geographic products are made by eheim. Its on sale and cheaper from petsmart.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

DanPlanted said:


> Just to let you know the National Geographic CF series canister filter from petsmart is the exact same thing as the eheim ecco. Most of the national geographic products are made by eheim. Its on sale and cheaper from petsmart.


http://www.petsmart.com/fish/filter...uarium-filter-zid36-21339/cat-36-catid-300019

Good to know. But these cost just as much if not more than Eheim Classics. Personally, I'd go for the Classics.


----------



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

Eheim filters are better quality, but you do get more value out of the Sun Sun IMO.

It's a classic case of Toyota vs. Lexus. ^.^

Also, you didn't mention the size of your tank. If it's not too big, I would just roll with a SunSun and call it a day / save $60-$100.


----------



## Something'sFishy (Jul 6, 2015)

Ehiem classic series have been around FOREVER like going on 25ish years I believe, they haven't changed, and for good reason, they are awesome all around canister. They dont self prime though, so be ready to have tank water in a bucket to fill the filter. Also what fish are you keeping, and what size tank? The only downside to the classic series, is that they don't run on trays, which means if you want to use your own bio-media, (do it, ehiem bio media lacks surace area) its a little bit of pain.


----------



## Vancat2 (Jun 23, 2010)

8-10 years? haha. I've been using them for at least 25.


----------



## astex (Aug 13, 2009)

I've had both and recently had to replace my sunsun after it cracked and wouldn't stop leaking. While it worked it was quiet, easy to setup/start and after 4 years of use, for what I paid, I don't regret it at all. It is a bit tricky to clean, as my experience is the baskets don't come out as easy as they go in. I would be tempted to modify it to be filled like the classic eheims as much as possible.

I did replace it with a classic eheim though, based mostly on the fact that I'm trying to purchase more long-term equipment, that can be used forever. I have an inherited classic eheim that is awesome and still works like a champ. A bit more difficult to clean, but nothing that is a deal killer, especially since they all come with the double cut off valves.


----------



## MChambers (May 26, 2009)

I've got one SunSun, a bunch of Eheim Classics and Pros, an Eheim Ecco, and two Cobalt EXT filters. 

I'd rate the Classics and the Cobalts the tops, then the Pros, then the SunSun, and the Ecco last.

The SunSuns are pretty good, but they are cheaply made, and replacement parts are not easy to find. The Eccos just seem to not have enough power to avoid clogging. 

I've bought most of my filters used, on eBay or at fish club auctions.


----------



## Gplus (Apr 2, 2012)

I owned an eheim 2215. I loved it so much that I gave it to my girlfriends father to run on his 29g reef tank. I replaced it with two aquatop cf400 filters from truaqua. They've been running for over a year now... I am honestly equally as happy with them. They are easy to clean, run quiet (not as quiet as the eheim) but still very quiet and they were cheap. Sure they may have more media blow by compared to the eheim, but I ain't missing the eheim one bit. If you treat the aquatop (sunsun) filter gently you'll have a good lasting filter... Real review trust me. Look at my user tank. The two in the picture have been running strong and pretty much silent since I got them! They started life alone, each on 29g tanks now they run together on a 55g.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/yourtanks.php?do=view&id=26162


----------



## UnicornStampedes (Jul 7, 2015)

I am comparing the EHEIM 2217 vs the Aquatop CF300 which both have up to 265gph but how come the EHEIM recommends up to 160 gallon aquariums vs. Aquatop only 75 gallons?

EHEIM:
http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5809/c7359/p16366950.html
Aquatop:
Aquatop CF300 3-Stage Canister Filter, 264 GPH: Amazon.ca: Pet Supplies



What am I supposed to look for when shopping for a canister filter? Aquarium size in relation to what? gph? I watched a video someone saying pick a canister filter that can turn over 4x your aquarium size (ie: 20 gallon aquarium with a canister filter that can turn over 80gallons per hour)


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

I own two SunSun hw-304b. They are cheap and great. I stuck with the older 304 version vs the newer 404 model just because its been out longer and is field proven to be reliable. They are dead silent, powerful, keeps my water crystal clear and hasn't clogged even after many months without cleaning. No problems to date. 

SunSun vs Aquatop, I would just go with SunSun for the cheaper price. Aquatops are said to be a little better quality, but might as well just go with the SunSun if you are going with a "cheap" brand. I haven't used Eheims or any oyher canister filters so I cant speak on them, for me the great reviews and much lower price tag on the SunSun made me go with it. I have heard eheims lasting decades, but for me I would just get multiple SunSun filters vs one eheim. With the lower price of SunSun though, the plastic parts are probably thinner and more fragile, but that is to be expected so don't be man handling anything, but its not like it is that fragile, just don't force things.

No doubt eheim is great though, just not in my budget. Maybe you can consider a used eheim since they are known to be reliable.

From what I remember 5x turn over rate is recommended.


----------



## Rocs Mom (Mar 18, 2015)

I have two of the Sunsuns and while I have only had them for a few months, I am happy with them. They are fairly quiet, easy to maintain and clean, hold a great amount of media and the uv took care of a nasty green water bloom I had. The valves on the top work great and after initial setup they prime themselves with gravity. I have not had any trouble with pulling the baskets as some have reported. I got mine on amazon and both together cost less than one eheim. Compared to the Marineland HOT and Fluval I have, they are hands down better than either. The two I have are different branded (Polar and Zenblue) but are the exact same as the Sunsun. The Zenblue had a small body leak when it arrived and the seller was great about a replacement box so I didn't have to return the whole thing. I have another 55 in process and will buy another without a doubt.


----------



## Donald Corbett (Apr 1, 2015)

I have two ehiem classics running over a year without a single issue. I doubt I would buy anything else. When I was researching canisters I saw that the Sun Sun filters work well while they work. Some reviews had people saying they lasted about a year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

UnicornStampedes said:


> What am I supposed to look for when shopping for a canister filter? Aquarium size in relation to what? gph? I watched a video someone saying pick a canister filter that can turn over 4x your aquarium size (ie: 20 gallon aquarium with a canister filter that can turn over 80gallons per hour)


 A few things that matter to me when shopping for a canister are; noise level, turnover per hour, long term reliability, available parts, and media containment (whether or not there's filter bi-pass due to media trays). And all of these boxes are ticked with the eheim classic series filters, IMO. As for turnover, I would aim for anything in the range of 4-6 times the tank volume per hour. You can go as high as 10x the tank volume though. And I always go with two canisters vs just one.


----------



## Gplus (Apr 2, 2012)

UnicornStampedes said:


> I am comparing the EHEIM 2217 vs the Aquatop CF300 which both have up to 265gph but how come the EHEIM recommends up to 160 gallon aquariums vs. Aquatop only 75 gallons?
> 
> EHEIM:
> http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5809/c7359/p16366950.html
> ...


If you decide to buy an aquatop just an FYI, usually the best price is to be had at truaqua.com. They run sales all the time. Right now they are selling the CF-300 for $79.99 US plus shipping. Not sure how much shipping to Canada would be but its worth checking out.


----------

